# Specialized Venge Pro frameset



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

I going to buy a specialized venge pro frameset or a tarmac pro frameset, but I don't know which size I have to take. I am 173 cm and my inseam is 78cm. Could you help me?


----------



## aqualelaki (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm 170 and I ride 52 Tarmac but I think you should go to your LBS assuming it's a new frameset


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I am 174cm and I ride a 54..... when I got fit, they told me that I was a perfect 53. I tried both 52's and 54's and the 54 seemed to be the better fit.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

The Venge and Tarmac have the same geometry, so they'll essentially fit the same... the only difference is that the Venge has a lower stand over height because of the sloping top tube.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

Have someone seen the venge 2016 frameset in real life. Are the Colors not to catchy.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

If you go to a specialized dealer they should have access to the dealer site and can check what frames (colors/sizes) are left over from previous years. There is a decent chance you can get one of the older ones instead of the current ones. 

The one Rich has looks great (also seen one in person), and the spec website simply doesnt do it justice.

The other option is picking up a comp/elite (entry level model) for 3k (likely less for a leftover and if the shop does discounts) and you have a full bike which you can sell off the components if you planned on better than 105 which opens up some additional color options.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

taodemon said:


> If you go to a specialized dealer they should have access to the dealer site and can check what frames (colors/sizes) are left over from previous years. There is a decent chance you can get one of the older ones instead of the current ones.
> 
> The one Rich has looks great (also seen one in person), and the spec website simply doesnt do it justice.
> 
> The other option is picking up a comp/elite (entry level model) for 3k (likely less for a leftover and if the shop does discounts) and you have a full bike which you can sell off the components if you planned on better than 105 which opens up some additional color options.


Who is Rich? Picture of the bike?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry, TricrossRich, I'm sure he can post it again in this thread but he has posted a picture of his venge in several other threads here as well.

Don't discount the possibility of getting a full entry level venge though as the price isn't much more than just the frameset and the frame is the same carbon as the pro, and you also get the aerofly bar (back ordered until sept) with a 2015 model.

A pro frameset will run you 2500, plus 300 more for the aerofly bar. For 3000 you get that plus full 105 groupset (minus crankset which is fsa) and a set of wheels and it opens up the two following frame color options:

Specialized Bicycle Components

2015 pro frame sets:
Specialized Bicycle Components

2014 pro frame sets:
Specialized Bicycle Components

If you go to anything before 2015 for a full comp/elite you no longer get the aerofly bar but prices should be better as well if you can find any. For 2014 they did have a comp ultegra for a few hundred more than the 105 version if you can find any left over.

2014 venges:
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

This is my 2015 Venge Pro.










Specs:
Frame: 2015 Specialized Venge pro size 54
Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 50-34
Bottom Bracket: Praxis Works ceramic bearing OSBB conversion
Rear Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00 Carbon
Seatpost: Specialized Venge carbon aero
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 60x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao carbon

Weight 15.7 lbs.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

As an additional note, going with a comp/elite only works on the venge since with the Tarmac for a "pro" (FACT 10r) level frame you are looking at an expert or pro for the same frame. Not to mention a Tarmac pro frame is $500 more than a venge pro frame.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Are you talking about the 2016 Venge Pro (as in the generation 1 style Venge) or the Venge Pro ViAS? I don't think anyone has seen the 2016 Venge Pro (in either generation) colors in person, yet. I don't think they've shipped any. I know that some shops have gotten the SWorks ViAS, but not the Pro version.

The Aruba Specialized website has a lot more of the 2016 color ways shown, but there's no guarantee that all of those will make it to the US market. If I was looking for a generation 1 style Venge, I'd be all over that Sagan camo Venge in the Venge elite.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> As an additional note, going with a comp/elite only works on the venge since with the Tarmac for a "pro" (FACT 10r) level frame you are looking at an expert or pro for the same frame. Not to mention a Tarmac pro frame is $500 more than a venge pro frame.


Yes, last fall when I was shopping for a frame, I was looking at Tarmacs... then when I saw the price drop of the Venge, I was all over it. I'm glad I went Venge. The frame is so good and so fast. I like to climb, but even more than climbing, I love bombing down descents and the Venge is so slippery in the wind.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> Are you talking about the 2016 Venge Pro (as in the generation 1 style Venge) or the Venge Pro ViAS? I don't think anyone has seen the 2016 Venge Pro (in either generation) colors in person, yet. I don't think they've shipped any. I know that some shops have gotten the SWorks ViAS, but not the Pro version.
> 
> The Aruba Specialized website has a lot more of the 2016 color ways shown, but there's no guarantee that all of those will make it to the US market. If I was looking for a generation 1 style Venge, I'd be all over that Sagan camo Venge in the Venge elite.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Yeah, if you can get up to Canada to some shop near the border the elite would be the way to go to get that Sagan frame as it would be the most unique right now without going S-Works. That is what I ended up doing to get my quickstep frame last year.


----------



## Timmy269 (Aug 11, 2015)

TricrossRich said:


> This is my 2015 Venge Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF That is a nice bike!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Timmy269 said:


> WTF That is a nice bike!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks....


----------



## Nicklaus (Jul 9, 2008)

This my Roubaix SWorks. A real roadie with rim brakes ! Cockpit is 3T, bar LTD, pedals Keo carbon Ti.


----------

